# please  be careful of---------------



## rosie fronfelen (19 December 2011)

what you say regarding where hunts are meeting because the LACS arefollowing the forums.


----------



## TwoPair (19 December 2011)

I deliberately didn't name any hunts in my thread....


----------



## Fiagai (19 December 2011)

NADOLIG LLAWEN said:



			what you say regarding where hunts are meeting because the LACS arefollowing the forums.
		
Click to expand...

...this is where with some creative writing we could have some excellent fun 

Anyone?


----------



## TwoPair (19 December 2011)

Fiagai - The North Norfolk are meeting on the eighth sandbar to the right of the shipwreck at Wells about 10mins before high tide next Weds


----------



## Fiagai (19 December 2011)

TwoPair said:



			Fiagai - The North Norfolk are meeting on the eighth sandbar to the right of the shipwreck at Wells about 10mins before high tide next Weds 

Click to expand...

thanks for that TP.
Rightho all ready - I will be wearing my waders - see u there a six bells


----------



## TwoPair (19 December 2011)

If you get there early you shouldn't need the waders, but it's a brilliant place to watch the tide come in from, if your face your back to the sea and look back at the beach at the right time it looks like the water goes all the way to the dunes *snigger*


----------



## Hollyberry (21 December 2011)

Why the secrecy if you are doing no wrong?  It should all be above board and then there would be no need for anybody to watch the hunt.  It is this secret squirrel that gives the hunt the reputation it has and it does nobody any favours.  If you are hunting legally there should be no problem about advertising meets.  To be hones, anybody who is an anti will know exactly where and when you are meeting without looking on HandH forum!


----------



## combat_claire (22 December 2011)

Hollyberry said:



			Why the secrecy if you are doing no wrong?  It should all be above board and then there would be no need for anybody to watch the hunt.  It is this secret squirrel that gives the hunt the reputation it has and it does nobody any favours.  If you are hunting legally there should be no problem about advertising meets.  To be hones, anybody who is an anti will know exactly where and when you are meeting without looking on HandH forum!
		
Click to expand...

Hunts have been subject to so much violent harassment over the years combined with more recent spurious prosecutions that there is a good reason not to give the information out on public forums where any man and his dog can see it. Genuine attendees are invited to contact the relevant hunt secretary for details prior to the day.  

It is a well known fact that where meet details have been published on public forums trouble with saboteurs has usually followed. It is an easier tactic than following aimlessly round the countryside in the vague hope of finding a hunt to disrupt. After all one group of saboteurs famously targeted a meet of the blood hounds...

I would pose the alternative question, which is if antis are so proud of what they do - why are they the ones who cover their faces??


----------



## A1JUMPJOCKEY (22 December 2011)

We in the South East are subject to Abuse everytime we go out with our local Hunt Sabs group. Last week they all joined forces from 8 other SE groups, culmanating in 40/50 of them following us. Funny the day they choose to do this "BIG" hit was a day on the SouthDowns!!!!

Very funny watching there sad little faces as Hounds were disapearing miles in front of them across the downs, and then back again and the away again!!

We are a law Abiding pack, but with the abuse we get why would we publish our dates. Antis regulary have no respect for Farmers and Landowners property. So letting them no were we are would not be sensible. As someone in a previous post said, Thats what a Hunt Secretary is for, they will notify you of dates if your a regular.


----------



## Herne (22 December 2011)

Hollyberry said:



			Why the secrecy if you are doing no wrong?
		
Click to expand...

Because, as has now been demonstrated countless times, so called Hunt Monitors are quite happy to bring completely spurious allegations against Hunts that are hunting within the Law.


----------



## irish_only (22 December 2011)

Hollyberry said:



			Why the secrecy if you are doing no wrong?  It should all be above board and then there would be no need for anybody to watch the hunt.  It is this secret squirrel that gives the hunt the reputation it has and it does nobody any favours.  If you are hunting legally there should be no problem about advertising meets.  To be hones, anybody who is an anti will know exactly where and when you are meeting without looking on HandH forum!
		
Click to expand...

Because the anti hunt brigade hate wasting a day trip, and even though it is evident that the pack are hunting within the law, there are evidently two people disappearing into the distance dragging a smelly bag, followed by screaming hounds and red faced mounted followers who are just not used to going as fast in previous times, the sabs STILL try to distract hounds, call them off the line, video hounds and followers etc etc.


----------



## TwoPair (22 December 2011)

Can I just stress that I asked for DAYS the hunts meet not DATES. Most hunts (certainly one of the two I hunt with) don't publish their meet venues and dates, but I simply asked for DAYS.


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (22 December 2011)

We Are Busy Dredging at Wells so lets hope we can drown some of the lac sab tos*** thingies in a deep spot this will probably be removed by the FC


----------



## Fiagai (22 December 2011)

Hollyberry said:



			Why the secrecy if you are doing no wrong?  It should all be above board and then there would be no need for anybody to watch the hunt.  It is this secret squirrel that gives the hunt the reputation it has and it does nobody any favours.  If you are hunting legally there should be no problem about advertising meets.  To be hones, anybody who is an anti will know exactly where and when you are meeting without looking on HandH forum!
		
Click to expand...

TBH regarding Anti's - it really makes no difference...When hunting within the law, Anti's will endevour to make it appear that what is legal is otherwise for their own nefarious purposes - Take for instance the recent reportage regarding anti's calling hounds across a busy road and making derogatoty attacks on what was a in fact drag hunt 

HB - Anti's appear to always presume that hounds are hunting illegally and attempt to disrupt and target arranged meets - unfortunate but true

Its not that anyone wants what you term "secrecy" - unfortunatly the scum that anti groups attract has resulted in the use of caution where making information available to those that do not need to know are concerned...


----------



## VoR (23 December 2011)

We are meeting on the M5 at the Almondsbury interchange at about 4pm today, any sabs are welcome, please stand in the fast lane and we'll see you there!


----------



## Stark Dismay (23 December 2011)

Hollyberry said:



			Why the secrecy if you are doing no wrong?
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea! I keep wondering why the sabs wear balaclavas to cover their face when they are supposedly acting within the law. It's hardly the most fashionable of headwear.


----------



## EAST KENT (23 December 2011)

VoR said:



			We are meeting on the M5 at the Almondsbury interchange at about 4pm today, any sabs are welcome, please stand in the fast lane and we'll see you there!
		
Click to expand...

 How many brace got squashed then ?


----------



## TwoPair (23 December 2011)

Not sure on VoR's meet but we caught 2 and a half brace! Not bad for the week before Christmas. It was awfully wet at Wells so the scent didn't lay well, and unfortunately we kept catching up with those runners. They all made the same mistake though - they kept whistling and whooping which made it SO easy for hounds to find and catch up with them!  The big white banners with various letters of the alphabet were like big flashing arrows, no slinking around!


----------



## Hollyberry (26 December 2011)

combat_claire said:



			Hunts have been subject to so much violent harassment over the years combined with more recent spurious prosecutions that there is a good reason not to give the information out on public forums where any man and his dog can see it. Genuine attendees are invited to contact the relevant hunt secretary for details prior to the day.  

It is a well known fact that where meet details have been published on public forums trouble with saboteurs has usually followed. It is an easier tactic than following aimlessly round the countryside in the vague hope of finding a hunt to disrupt. After all one group of saboteurs famously targeted a meet of the blood hounds...

I would pose the alternative question, which is if antis are so proud of what they do - why are they the ones who cover their faces??
		
Click to expand...

Hmm I think if you look on various websites you will see pictures of the Crawley and Horsham with balaclavas on and baseball bats threatening a woman sab with some very colourful and abusive language.  I do get fed up with the hunt fraternity claiming they are whiter than white.  There are thugs on both sides but make no mistake the hunt thugs can far outthug the antis in most cases.  Most antis are looking to see if hunts are sticking to the law which most don't so it is no point debating the subject really, there is so much proof on camera which I have seen it just gets surpressed because of the many people associated with the hunt who have powerful positions within the law. So, in response to your question, most antis probably cover their face out of fear but why do hunt staff cover their faces?


----------



## Alec Swan (26 December 2011)

Hollyberry said:



			....... So, in response to your question, most antis probably cover their face out of fear *Of PROSECUTION? *but why do hunt staff cover their faces?
		
Click to expand...

I take it that you have evidence,  which hasn't been tampered with,  and in photographic form of Hunt Staff in disguise.  If you don't,  then that really is a stupid comment. 

Hunt Staff from which ever pack,  have no need to travel in disguise.  

Alec.


----------



## horsies4coursies (26 December 2011)

it's ok lads according the the hunt sab on the bbc news this morning all the hunts have secret breeding centres for foxes ..... cause we are slaughtering so many there aren't enough left in the countryside 

hope everyone has a great safe day ...... i feel very jealous of all of you


----------



## EAST KENT (26 December 2011)

horsies4coursies said:



			it's ok lads according the the hunt sab on the bbc news this morning all the hunts have secret breeding centres for foxes ..... cause we are slaughtering so many there aren't enough left in the countryside 


   Oh how hilarious!

Click to expand...


----------



## Allover (26 December 2011)

Made me giggle 

I was at the local meet this morning, i could not believe how many people were out on foot, it was fab!! I have not been near a hunt in about 14years, nearly made me want to have a go again!!!

I had forgotten what a lovely sight it was, how well behaved the horses are and just the general excitment of the move off, fab!!


----------



## Yougetwhatyoudeserve (26 December 2011)

I witnessed very blatant illegal hunting today. Who should I report it to?


----------



## Chestnuttymare (26 December 2011)

Yougetwhatyoudeserve said:



			I witnessed very blatant illegal hunting today. Who should I report it to?
		
Click to expand...

The police?


----------



## Alec Swan (26 December 2011)

Yougetwhatyoudeserve said:



			I witnessed very blatant illegal hunting today. Who should I report it to?
		
Click to expand...

Report it to the LACS,  they'll love you,  just as we do!± 

Alec.


----------



## Blitzen (26 December 2011)

OP, if you have no proof (and saying "well I saw it" is NOT proof) you are wasting your time. 
So the hunt jumped into a field with the landowners permission, so what? Its your own fault for not bringing your horses in when you knew they would be hunting nearby. Get over it - don't you have anything better to do on Boxing Day than get your knickers in a twist over nothing?


----------



## Yougetwhatyoudeserve (26 December 2011)

Laura-C said:



			OP, if you have no proof (and saying "well I saw it" is NOT proof) you are wasting your time. 
So the hunt jumped into a field with the landowners permission, so what? Its your own fault for not bringing your horses in when you knew they would be hunting nearby. Get over it - don't you have anything better to do on Boxing Day than get your knickers in a twist over nothing?
		
Click to expand...

That sort of attitude doesn't help your cause any...


----------



## Blitzen (26 December 2011)

Just a genuine musing, YGWYD, not an attitude at all. Nothing happened - all of your horses are fine. Why stress over it?


----------



## Alec Swan (26 December 2011)

Yougetwhatyoudeserve said:



			That sort of attitude doesn't help your cause any...
		
Click to expand...

Are we to take it from your words,  that you have an opposing _cause?_

Alec.


----------



## Yougetwhatyoudeserve (26 December 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			Are we to take it from your words,  that you have an opposing _cause?_

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I just want people to behave reasonably and with consideration for others. That's my only cause if I have one


----------



## Alec Swan (26 December 2011)

Yougetwhatyoudeserve said:



			I just want people to behave reasonably and with consideration for others. That's my only cause if I have one 

Click to expand...

I'll accept that.  Courtesy and consideration,  cost nothing.

Alec.


----------



## VoR (28 December 2011)

EAST KENT said:





horsies4coursies said:



			it's ok lads according the the hunt sab on the bbc news this morning all the hunts have secret breeding centres for foxes ..... cause we are slaughtering so many there aren't enough left in the countryside 


   Oh how hilarious!

Click to expand...

Darn, we bin rumbled............funny I was talking to a friend of a gamekeeper recently who had just shot four foxes and was saying he's never seen so many about??????? Kinda contradicts this story a bit and makes the LACS cause seem a bit silly really!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Hollyberry (31 December 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			I take it that you have evidence,  which hasn't been tampered with,  and in photographic form of Hunt Staff in disguise.  If you don't,  then that really is a stupid comment. 

Hunt Staff from which ever pack,  have no need to travel in disguise.  

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Just seen your comment.  Yes I do have photographic evidence and in fact the people involved were prosecuted.  You can see it yourselves on various websites and no it has not been tampered with and yes legally I know exactly what I am saying as that is my mode of employment,  and that I am afraid is that.  I do not lie and I am certainly not stupid,  Your comments border on the patronising.


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (3 January 2012)

Hollyberry if this info is so widely available online please post the links and details of the court case.

Thank you.


----------



## Blue Rider (3 January 2012)

I just felt like being nosey and googled the name of the hunt the poster referred too

33000+ results.... can you not do the same??


----------



## Fiagai (3 January 2012)

Hollyberry said:



			....I think if you look on various websites you will see pictures of the Crawley and Horsham with balaclavas on and baseball bats threatening a woman sab with some very colourful and abusive language.  I do get fed up with the hunt fraternity claiming they are whiter than white... So, in response to your question, most antis probably cover their face out of fear but why do hunt staff cover their faces?
		
Click to expand...




Hollyberry said:



			...Yes I do have photographic evidence and in fact the people involved were prosecuted.  You can see it yourselves on various websites and no it has not been tampered with and yes legally I know exactly what I am saying as that is my mode of employment....
		
Click to expand...

HB I presume you refer to the ongoing campaign  by hunt sabs and antis to intimidate and hamper the H&C

From H&H 2008



			Lawyers for the Crawley and Horsham Hunt want Mr Justice King to grant them an injunction against protesters, including the West Sussex Wildlife Protection Group and two of the people it says are the WSWPG's principal activists, Simon and Jaine Wilde, of Bognor Regis. 

The hunt, backed by landowners and supported by the Countryside Alliance and the Masters of Foxhounds Association, has brought its case under the Protection From Harassment Act. 

Trespass and harassment 

Lawyer Tim Lawson-Cruttenden, for the hunt, says its members and supporters have been subjected to trespass and harassment over many months and should now be given the protection of the courts. 

He is expected to show Mr Justice King DVD footage of the hunt protesters in action, which he says will help prove his case.
		
Click to expand...

So as you see your statement is not really as black and white as you claim it to be.

Hunt sabs appear to have been intimidating and attacking H & C over an extended period.  If those who follow the hunt havn't got a bit peeved then they could only be saints tbh.

HB I take it from what you said above that you work in the legal profession and yet you are also deriding it for being pro hunting??? Do be good and post the relevant links as someone else pointed out searching the web can be sometimes a bit futile....


----------



## Fiagai (3 January 2012)

*Re: please be careful of--------------- *

before we were rudely interupted I believe we were suggesting things to be careful of.....

Heres my small peiece of wisdom:  

Please be careful of any more mince pies and port until this time next year


----------

